# Just Thinking About Him



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I really like the look of him. How tall is he? I would love to see a vid of you riding him.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

What's spur trained?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's cute. It's hard to judge from the pics, but on first 2 he stands very funny on front legs: like they cross.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Fehr,

We're not for sure, but we think he's about 15.2hh. Although getting off of him yesterday, I swore he was about 17 lol. I got off of him bull-legged after our ride yesterday lol.

Gee, 

I'm not really sure exactly what spur trained is, but I assume, and from what I've seen, he responds better to spurs, than just using your heels. I can get on him in the arena, walk for a min, and then he stops. When my trainer was on him, with spurs, there was none of that, and if he needed a little encouragement, all she needed to do is lightly tap the spur to his side, and he was off again. 

I actually bought a crop yesterday because I cant ride him in spurs, but never needed to use it because he was great out on the trail, but when I got back into the arena and worked a bit, he was a little more fussy. 

Val,

I'm not sure about his legs. Riding him is fine, he's nice and smooth. It could be the picture angle. My husband took the pics and he didnt really know what he was doing. I should have more pics and a vid next week.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

he's really cute!

spur trained I'm assuming is the same as spur broke (how i've heard it) which means the spurs are used for stopping and slowing instead of going... you kind of flap your fenders for the go.......

I'm not a good explainer...


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for explaining...

Possibly he just knows how to respond to spurs :wink: Anyway, I think he's really cute.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Spur trained means when you squeeze with the spurs that horse should dead stop. The harder you squeeze the slower the horse goes. Beefy little fella, im inlove with his neck, it ties into his shoulder very nicely. cowhocked. Nice bulcky chest, decent rump. I really like him & his color.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

My idea of spur trained is the same as Delete's. I really like him. I'd love to see some better pics and a video of the two of you.

He looks well built. I love them beefy horses!!!  

I think the front legs thing is just the way he was standing when the photo was taken. I have a couple like that of my horses too. 

Good Luck with this guy Mox. You'll have to keep up updated!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I thought for a second that he was Montana! :lol: 

He is gorgeous  I like him a lot 

I think you would be able to work with Junior with the whole stopping thing. I'm sure he'll turn out to be a wonderful horse.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

:roll: And the ole man quashes another one of my dreams.  

I wont be buying him, but I WILL be leasing him. I should be cutting the check any day now. I'll have 3 days a week with Junior and 2 lessons a month. 

There is the possibility that Junior will be sold out from under neath me, but that just means I have to make my days worth while. I'm sad that my trainer wont 'hold' him for me, but I understand why. She is aggressively trying to down size her heard before winter, and sadly Junior is one that needs to go. I only wish my circumstances were different where I could have him.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I know that you are dissapointed Moxie. Just _try_ to remember that every no means that there is a better horse out there for you. When the time is right you will be bringing your baby home. Don't rush this!!!! Its a very special thing.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I know, I have to refrain from being my normal 'get it when I want it' self.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Moxie said:


> :roll: And the ole man quashes another one of my dreams.
> 
> I wont be buying him, but I WILL be leasing him. I should be cutting the check any day now. I'll have 3 days a week with Junior and 2 lessons a month.
> 
> There is the possibility that Junior will be sold out from under neath me, but that just means I have to make my days worth while. I'm sad that my trainer wont 'hold' him for me, but I understand why. She is aggressively trying to down size her heard before winter, and sadly Junior is one that needs to go. I only wish my circumstances were different where I could have him.


Is the ole man your hubby? I've dealt with the same frustrations w/my live-in boyfriend over buying/leasing a horse. I have so often felt BUT I WANT IT, ISN'T THAT REASON ENOUGH! That's great you're getting to lease him. Will anyone else be riding him while you are? Is their potential that you'll be able to buy him someday down the road?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

missy06 said:


> Is the ole man your hubby? I've dealt with the same frustrations w/my live-in boyfriend over buying/leasing a horse. I have so often felt BUT I WANT IT, ISN'T THAT REASON ENOUGH! That's great you're getting to lease him. Will anyone else be riding him while you are? Is their potential that you'll be able to buy him someday down the road?


Yea, I'm married, so I kind of have to respect my husband's wishes. I was SERIOUSLY considering just doing the deal behind his back, after all it would be MY money I'd be using anyway. But, I have too much respect for our marriage to do something like that. 

I did try to explain to him that when I'm riding, I'm the most happy for that hour, then I'll be all week long, that when I'm riding, all of the things that are pulling me in 50 million directions at once, aren't weighing on my mind, and that riding for an hour a week just isn't cutting it anymore. 

We did come to a compromise that we can both live with for the time being. The plan right now is to buy him in July, if someone hasn't bought him out from under me first. I emailed my instructor yesterday and told her that I can have a check for this month's lease yesterday, but she has yet to get back to me, so now I am wondering what the deal is? 

I think I've said this before, the best part about Junior is that I feel so confident when I'm on him. For a timid rider like me, that counts for A LOT. I am secretly hoping that no one else buys him, and I'll be able to buy him come July.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well good luck. I too understand the bartering and wishing you could secretly go behind his back to make your dreams come true  However, it would be tough to hide a $1000 vet bill that oops! appears in your joint account.

Enjoy leasing; it can be really rewarding. I'm sure the BO just got swamped; mine rarely answers my e-mails until evening time. call/e-mail again if you're worried.

You seem like me, the "I want to know what the deal is and I want to know now so I can process it" type.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well, we dont have joint accounts. My money is my money, and his money is my money. lol. But thats neither here nor there.

I am very much like that too. I wanted to know yesterday if it was a go, as I could have wrote her a check, and went out and rode yesterday. But I never heard back from her. I've got my 3 days picked (mon, wed. thurs); I'm super excited, I plan on getting lots of trail rides in, as the trails dont close for another month. I just hope I can get Junior down the road alone!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Is there a way you could make like a down payment on him to hold him until July, if you really wanted to that is.

I am glad that you are leasing him! It will do a lot, and who knows, maybe when hubby goes up there to watch you ride, he'll realize how happy you are and give in to buying a horse


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

My instructor (Junior's owner) would take payments, with 1/2 up front. The money honestly is not the issue. I have the full amount, a years board, and enough to cover all vet bills (and then some) in my checking account as we speak. 

Where my husband is having the issue is that once I give the 1/2 up front, Junior is 100% mine, which means all the responsibility is mine as well. He doesn't want me to 'get out of horses' and then have this horse to still be responsible for. I suppose I can be kind of fickle about some things, and he has seen that. I've tried to tell him that although I may have only just started riding a few months ago, horses have been a life long passion of mine, and I am not going to simply 'fall out' of horses as easily as I have, say scrap booking, or other projects I have yet to finish. It's just not that simple for me.

He has seen me ride, in fact he's only missed something like 2 lessons of mine, he took a trail ride with me earlier this week, and when I told him how happy I was when I am riding, I cried. So, I think he knows, but of course, can a man really KNOW how a woman feels? I tried to compare it to his shooting, and how thats kind of his 'me' time, but then he made a wise crack about it all, and I got ticked off. 

Bleh.. I guess I'm over it, I am just waiting for my instructor to either email me, or call me to let me know whats going on?!?!?!?!?!? 

GRRRRRRR...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ohh ok. I understand Moxie 

Well let me tell ya something. When things were getting really rough with Vega, I told Tom that I wanted out of horses! :shock: Our friends came into the store a few days later and I believe Tom told them that and they said once you have horses in your blood, there's no way of getting it out.

Maybe make a spoof scientific study about "Once a horse owner, always a horse owner"


----------

